# vox ac30cc2



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I was very interested in buying the vox ac30cc2 until I read a bunch of reviews and the majority of people said it had terrible build quality. Any suggestions on amps that can give me that kind of tone but a more reliable amp?


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

hmm I think I will give the fender hot rod deluxe a shot. Probably the 40 watt version.


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

My friend has an AC30CC2 which sounds awesome. I've messed around with it and I haven't come across any build quality issues, but that amp has never been gigged either.

There are a bunch of things that'll get you into the AC30 ballpark.

If you want something more affordable, you can check out the lower wattage Traynor amps. If you want something closer to an AC30 look into a Laney VC30 (I have one and love it).

There is lots of love for the Valvetech Hayseed, but I think they have an enormous waiting list.

Keep in mind that the Celestion Blue speakers really shine in those AC30's especially when you're pushing the amp. It's an expensive but awesome upgrade.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Take one of the Voxes over the Fender any day.

CT.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh yeah the AC30 cc's are little tone monsters. They sound great !!!!
I have not heard any issues with build quality by people that actually gig with them (including me). I think you might be hearing that from the anti-offshore builders group. There are certain people that just do not like the fact that someone other than Americans or the British can build amps.
There is no doubt that in those Voxes there are some stamped out substandard bits. ( As there is the the Fender Hot Rod series) A friend had all the input and output jacks replaced with high quality Switchcraft parts. Not because it wasn't working, but just because he is that way. But I still have not heard of any failures. There is some improvements that can be done on your own. Like some good NOS tubes, will help the tone even more. I have owned two of them and I can tell you from experience they are amongst some of the best sounding amps out there, regardless of where it was built or price.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

hah well you have me sold. Ill head on over to a shop as soon as possible to check one out.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

If you want an amp in the Vox camp with great build quality and TONE you can't beat a Kingsley deluxe 30.

Worth every penny.


----------



## stratasaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

I own a vox ac30cc head and have had no problems with it. there were some quality control issues in the first run of these amps, mostly due to some bad pre-amp tubes that shipped in the early production. I haven't heard many QC issues since then. 

Yes some of the parts are cheaper than the hand wired reissues or originals but these also cost less than half so they got save money somewhere. I would say that these are as reliable as any production PCB Fender, Marshall, Traynor, etc.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> hmm I think I will give the fender hot rod deluxe a shot. Probably the 40 watt version.


...the traynor ycv series is far superior, in my opinion, to the fender hot rod series.

-dh


----------



## swagger (Feb 16, 2007)

SnowBlind said:


> I was very interested in buying the vox ac30cc2 until I read a bunch of reviews and the majority of people said it had terrible build quality. Any suggestions on amps that can give me that kind of tone but a more reliable amp?


I've have and am giggin' with one for 8 months. I love it. I don't know why it gets a bad rap from gear geeks, maybe cause it's made in china. I'm a player and it does matter to me where it's made as long as it delivers. I have and currently own many vintage AC-30's and this one so far has caused me way less grief.

S/


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm convinced these get a bad rep because of preamp tube issues...I have had one over a year with no probs, it sounded much better after I replaced the preamp tubes & it is still going strong.


----------

